# newbie



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i have some friends that went as a group and took the class. they seem to be having a blast with it. i could always use another hobby. could i get some advise on the gear i would need and a rough estimate on the cost. with my schedule i wouldnt be able to go that much but i do want some decent equiptment. i would love to get intospearfishing. i may be better at shooting them rather than trying to ring there mouths with a hook. 

thanks, jeremy


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

I recommend MBT Dive & Surf

3920 Barrancas Ave

Pensacola,FL (850)455-7702 :usaflag


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What he said. Go up to MBT, tell them your on the forum. Both owners, Fritz and Jim are members on here, as well as almost all of there instructors. Spearfisher, Caver, Badboy, Florabama, DKdiver, ect.

They can point you in the right direction as far as gear.

You wont regret it!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree that you shouldvisit all of the local shops and choose the shop that you like best. SCUBA is a very social sport, and every diver needs to choose a "dive shop home" for him/her self. Each shop has its own personality. I am friends with folks at all of the local shopsandI'mbiased towards MBT, but if one of the other shops suits your needs better, please support them. 

MBT's customers are very active on the forum, and their passion for diving is obvious. 

Statements accusingour friends and customersof trying to win favor with "the owners" couldn't be further from the truth, and I take offense to such accusations, especially from someone that joined the forum just today. 

ToMBT's customers, all divers, andthe forum as a whole- even thosethat I frequently disagree with, I wish to extend my sincere appreciation for your participation and/or support. 

Jim


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

> *AquaHombre (8/19/2009)*Do yourself a HUGE favor. Visit all the local dive centers. The folks on this forum are quite obviously promoting tier favorite dive center and are quite likely doing so to curry favor with the owners. Pretty transparent and more than a bit self serving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I have personal knowledge of MBT getting a buddy exactly what he wanted (most of an entire set up)for a price that was very reasonable. They will get you what you want if it's not hangin' on the wall.



As for people getting on here and showin' them some love, I imagine that's what good customer service gets you.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't rule out Bay Breeze dive center or the dreaded internet or news paper. Quality used stuff can be picked up pretty inexpensively as well. Some still carry the full manufactures warranties.

There is also a shop in Marianna Florida called "Cave Adventures". They by far have the most reasonable prices but lean towards the tech/cave diving community. Great deals on backplates, wings,cannister lights etc.

http://www.caveadventurers.com/


----------



## paulithepin (Oct 13, 2007)

> *AquaHombre (8/19/2009)*Do yourself a HUGE favor. Visit all the local dive centers. The folks on this forum are quite obviously promoting tier favorite dive center and are quite likely doing so to curry favor with the owners. Pretty transparent and more than a bit self serving.
> 
> I have been in every dive center between Panama City and Gulf Shores this summer and I promise you they would all love to have your business. Go see Eileen Beard or Gene Ferguson at the SCUBA Shack and by all means visit Kurt or Merrick at the Dive Pros. I get Professional Service and excellent advice from all of them. Personally the MBT guys just don't rock my boat and choices are pretty limited.
> 
> Good Luck!


Who is this guy Aquahombre? I live in Blue mountain Beach and also have been to most of the dive shops from Panama City to Pensacola. I choose to drive to MBT (passing 8 other dive shops on the way)because of the quality of service, prices, and expertise.Do yourself a favor and check them all out, spend your money where you feel you get the best value, service, and support. My money goes to MBT. I like curry on Chicken, can't imagine it on Fritz or Jim. I wonder if the folks at Dive Pros and Scuba Shack know this guy is associating them with his childish rants.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *AquaHombre (8/19/2009)*Do yourself a HUGE favor. Visit all the local dive centers. The folks on this forum are quite obviously promoting tier favorite dive center and are quite likely doing so to curry favor with the owners. Pretty transparent and more than a bit self serving.
> 
> I have been in every dive center between Panama City and Gulf Shores this summer and I promise you they would all love to have your business. Go see Eileen Beard or Gene Ferguson at the SCUBA Shack and by all means visit Kurt or Merrick at the Dive Pros. I get Professional Service and excellent advice from all of them. Personally the MBT guys just don't rock my boat and choices are pretty limited.
> 
> Good Luck!


You need to get a life, come on here and start slamming a good and reputable dive store is wrong. That is certainly not a good way to start on a public forum. I grew up on the East Coast and now live and fish out of Destin and I have been in hundreds of Dive stores and MBT is one of the best in knowledge and friendliness and greeting people when they walk in. It is a service business and if you don't like the service then just go somewhere else don't come on here slamming anyone.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Gee does it smell like BBQ around here??

opcorn



Actually this isn't Bill but he is very touched that all you fine people still think about him and care.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Aquahomo... as I asked you in another post, 

You seem to have a lot of experience diving and with all the shops in the area. Where you not aware another one has opened a couple years ago, which you did not mention, it seems almost intentionally?

Bay Breeze Aquatics and Dive Shop in Gulf Breeze. With your experience, I would like your opinion on them, and also, why you strangely didn't mention them when you mentioned all other shops by name?

And yes, I do, as many others do, promote MBT. Hmmmm...I think in a business model they call that "customer satisfaction" and "customer loyalty". 

If I'm not mistaken, isn't that what every business should be striving for? To make the customers that chose to use there services, SOOOO happy, that they tell all there friends and family, and when ever sombody ask where to go, they tell em bout what they feel is the best shop in town??? And the customer does not even consider shopping around once you have earned there respect, because they feel that comfortable with your service??

So I think your words are actually helping to show why MBT is a great shop...all them pesky little happyily satisfied customers that are so happy they take time to type there thoughts about it. Woww...

By the way..."to curry favor with them..." Did I miss something? Are they givin out freefill cards, or t-shirtsto anybody who post a positive comment about them??? Damn it guys! Why didn't you let me in on it!?!?!


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i was toldto go tombt from some bama boys. i live just over the state line in alabama. there is a shop in gulf shores i will probably look at because its a little easier for me but sounds like i need to go to mbt. im glad you guys responded to my post but sorry aquaspunk got beat on. o'well. i will go to mbt but diving is so foreign to me that some of the gear i see for sale on the forum sounds a lot like something you smoke weed from. i just need a place i can go and sound like a total idiot about what i would like to do and not be treated like one. sounds like the guys at mbt will treat me right. thanks to all, even aquagizz


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

> *gcrbama (8/21/2009)* I will go to mbt but diving is so foreign to me that some of the gear i see for sale on the forum sounds a lot like something you smoke weed from.




Naaaah man you don't want a hookah oke


----------

